# Stage List



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

Is there a stage list for the allroad?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

as in stage 1 stage 2 and stage 3, engine tuning wise?
same as the s4


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_as in stage 1 stage 2 and stage 3, engine tuning wise?
same as the s4 


yeah if that's what you're referring to, check any tuning program for the B5 S4 (2.7t)... its the same basic tuning packages. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

stage 1: chip
stage 3: stage 1 + exhaust 
stage 3: stage 2 + k04 
stage 3+ : stage 3 plus fueling 
correct me if im wrong 
theres a stage 3- as well but i forget


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

i believe you have it right sir.
the stage 4 is probably adding clutch and tranny beefings, front mount, downpipe, more aggressive tune, possibly head studs and stronger engine bits?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

is it possible to run a stage 3 on a stock clutch?
also would gt28s be stage 5?


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_stage 1: chip
stage 2: stage 1 + exhaust 
stage 3: stage 2 + k04 
stage 3+ : stage 3 plus fueling 
correct me if im wrong 
theres a stage 3- as well but i forget 


You're mostly correct.
Stage 3: chip, k04, exhaust, fueling
Stage 3-: same as 3, but no fueling
There are no rules though. Nothing stopping you from calling your car "stage one million!"


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_is it possible to run a stage 3 on a stock clutch?


Probably yes (at least for some time until it dies), but the amount of additional labor involved in installing a new clutch while doing the turbos is so minimal, that you'd be foolish not to upgrade the clutch at the same time.


----------

